# design thinking of making a BSD wireless router



## Omnios (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi I am thinking of buying a cheap used netbook to turn into a BSD based router with intrusion detection and router maintenance. Currently thinking a low spec netbook and add an Acer wireless two channel USB for the wifi. I need to run it as an extender off of my friends wifi. What would be a good set up for this and what kind of hardware requirements should I look for? I might also want to expand this to cload run off or from the router. Also, can I add a hub for cable connection?

Can anyone recommend good software so I can research the packages?

Its kind of want to do something project.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 13, 2015)

Can USB wireless adapters be used as hostap adapters?  I didn't think they could.  Either way, please look at the pfSense project.


----------

